# Take out insurance policy



## Empire1

I would like to take out a policy for my company, but the last few days know one as been picking up the phone or replying to my site foams or emails. Can anyone help out, as my policy runs out tomorrow and I would like to go with CoverSure.


----------



## Shiny

Hi Gary, we have received your email this morning and have now replied and also left a message on your mobile. :thumb:

Unfortunately our office is closed at the weekends, although we do have a telephone answerphone message to this effect.

Our office hours and contact details can be found here - http://www.coversure.co.uk/office/swindon/pages/contact-us

Many thanks


----------

